# برنامج ليسب لحساب الاحداثيات



## ابو عمر عثمان (30 أبريل 2009)

هذا البرنامج اسمه i يرجى بيان العمل به


----------



## pezo_77 (1 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (2 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ر


----------



## egilany (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور.. مشكور بس انا مش عارف احمل الملف منين


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ROUDS (6 مايو 2009)

ابو عمر عثمان قال:


> هذا البرنامج اسمه i يرجى بيان العمل به



جزاك الله خيرا اخى
ولكن اين البرنامج


----------



## مساح تو (2 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششكورجددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي
ولكن لا يوجد برنامج


----------



## mamn_adm (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيراا
الللة يخليك للاسلام


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

حاول استعمال البحث بالموقع هتلاقيه


----------



## فالكون (7 يوليو 2009)

فين البرنامج يا بو عمر


----------



## Said Ibrahim (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*ليسب لحساب الاحداثيات*

هذا الليسب يقوم بكتابة رقم للنقطة التي يقوم بالاشارة عليها لمعرفة احداثياتها ثم ينقل بيانات جميع
النقاط في جدول مرتب ترتيبا تصاعديا
لتفعيل الليسب 1- اعل AP ثم قم بتحميله واضغط Load ثم ok 
2- نكتب في سطر الاوامر th فيسأللك عن ارتفاع الكتابة الت سيكتب بها الأحداثيات
ثم يسأل عن مكان تنزيل الجدول فنختار مكان مناسب
ثم يسأل عن زاوية الدوران للكتابة والجدول 
ثم يسال عن رقم بداية تسلسل النقاط
3- نقوم باختيار النقاط المطلوب معرفة احداثياتها فيقوم الليسب بوضع دائرة مسمطة ورقم مسلسل بجوارها . وهكذا الي اخر نقطة ثم نضغط علي زر Enter من لوحة المفاتيح. لأنهاء الجدول.


وأسأل الله ان ينفع به جميع المسلمين


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## اسلام عاطف (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود الصويدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...............
الأخ مهدي الحبابي :/......
ممكن نتعرف أنا من ليبيا


----------



## محمود الصويدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء في منتدى المساحة.
السلام عليكم ..
أرجو من حضرتكم إبلااغي عن دورات تدريبية في برنامج liscad في أي دولة عربية.

وشكرا


----------



## محمود الصويدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مش فاهم اي حاجة


----------



## mohamedfarouq77 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز ارجو شرح هذا البرنامج ببساطة لانى جربتة اكتر من مرة ولم اوفق فية ارجو شرحة مرة اخرى بطريقة سهلة


----------



## mohamedfarouq77 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو عمرممكن مراسلتى على الياهو لمعرفة كيفية العمل بالبرنامج
ممكن


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فين البرنامج اخى الفاضل


----------



## ايمن عزالدين (22 مارس 2010)

*شكراً*

very goood man


----------



## ايمن عزالدين (22 مارس 2010)

*very goood man*​


----------



## ايمن عزالدين (22 مارس 2010)

erhrtjhteju5u53uy5


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

فين الليسب


----------



## اسلام عاطف (23 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور


----------



## tetos (24 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## tetos (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 مارس 2010)

وين اليسب


----------



## abubakrdce (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن جزيلننننننننننننننن


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (20 يونيو 2010)

والله الليسب ده ياجماعه جميييييييييل جدا ياريت ترفعه انا مش لاقيه


----------



## محمد هجو أبوعمرو (21 يونيو 2010)

شكراً ولكن أين البرنامج


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يونيو 2010)

*أخي الكريم أعتقد ان هذا الليسب الذي تبحث عنه*

أخي الكريم أعتقد ان هذا الليسب الذي تبحث عنه
​


----------



## ahmedlutfi (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيراا


----------



## fghasd (7 أغسطس 2010)

laaaaaaaa;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ramy. (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## qop100 (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم وصدق الذى قال خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه صلى الله عليه وسلم

المهندس عبد المنعم الخطيب


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..والله كنت عايز الليسب ده ياجماعه th. لو حد يتكرم ويرفعه يبقي ربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## moaltj (4 أبريل 2011)

محمدسندباد قال:


> حاول استعمال البحث بالموقع هتلاقيه



:73:
ده كلم


----------



## fouadml (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------

